# WinCC flexible Runtime in VB Umprogrammieren



## godi (25 Juli 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe eine WinCC flexible Runtime die ca 60 bis 70 mal im Jahr Verkauft wird.
Jetzt sind die Lizenzkosten natürlich extrem hoch weil ich eine 512Powertags Lizenz brauche und eine Archivierungslizenz.

Nun zu meiner Frage:
Ist es möglich so eine flex Runtime Optisch und funktional in VisualBasic (eventuell auch andere Programmierumgebung) nachzuprogrammieren?
Kann ich dann das mit der Kostenlosen Visual Studio 2008 Express Editons programmieren? (Rechtlich sollte es möglich sein aber ob die Funktionen ausreichen.)
Für die Kommunikation zur SPS würde ich Libnodave einsetzen. IPC ist über einen CP5611 an Profibus angebunden.
Bin ich da eigentlich irgendwie begrenzt mit den Daten bei der Kommunikation zur SPS?
Würden mir da Prinzipiell noch Kosten für Software die ich brauche zum Programmieren anfallen?


Grober Überblick über die aktuelle Runtime:
Am Hauptbild ist eine Störmeldezeile die die letzte Störung Anzeigt.
Buttons damit man in andere Bilder kommt.
Anzeigen die analoge Ampermeter darstellen.
CAD Zeichnung der Maschine die Farblich ausgefüllt ist und mit Texte beschriftet ist die auch Verschiedene farben je nach Betriebszustand annehmen.
Diverse Ein und Ausgabefelder die zb Timer und Integerwerte beschreiben.
Buttons die nur ein Bit in der SPS setzen.
Symbolische E/A Felder mit Textliste.
Meldeanzeige wo die Störmeldungen Angezeigt werden.
Meldearchiv der Störmeldungen.
Archivierung von Störmeldungen als Datei in Umlaufarchiven mit einer Aufzeichnungszeit von einer Sekunde.
Archivierung von diversen Integerwerten als Datei ebenfalls in Umlaufarchiven.

Leider habe ich noch nicht so die große Ahnung von VB das ich sagen kann das es möglich ist das nachzuprogrammieren und bevor ich mich da Stundenlang einarbeite wollte ich mal diese Frage im Forum stellen.

godi


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 Juli 2008)

Hallo Godi,
ich habe mal etwas vergleichbares mit einem Deltalogic-Netlink und Excel-VBA gemacht. Hier war die primäre Aufgabenstellung gewesen, Daten an die SPS zu übergeben (Rezepte) und  die Produktionsdaten zu erfassen. Einige Bedienfunktionen gab es natürlich auch ...

Ich habe das Ganze für den Kunden 2 mal gemacht und in der dritten Version das Ganze mit einer Visu (in dem Fall ProTool) realisiert. Meine Nebenkosten für die Runtime waren zwar höher als die Lizenz von Deltalogic, aber der Arbeitsaufwand für die Erstellung ungleich höher. Die 3. Anlage war trotz kompletten neu-Projektieren der Visu in der halben Zeit fertig (und das war von den Kosten her der Ausschlag). Vom späteren supportieren will ich erst gar nicht reden. 

Soviel meine Erfahrung dazu. Ich bin mal gespannt, was du da noch hören wirst.

Schönes WE
LL


----------



## godi (25 Juli 2008)

Hallo LL!

Das ist mir auch bewusst das es eindeutig mehr Aufwand ist das ganze zu Programmieren.
Aber nachdem bei dieser Visualisierung nie etwas geändert wird würde sich das meiner Meinung nach bei 60Stück pro Jahr rentieren.
Für die Übergeordnete Anlage da wo sich fast bei jeder Anlage eine Kleinigkeit ändert werde ich auch bei der flex Runtime bleiben.

godi


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 Juli 2008)

Bei Verwendung der CP5611 müssen die Siemens-Treiber auf dem PC installiert sein. Zottel mag diesen Kommunikationsweg für libnodave allerdings nicht so sehr. Eine Alternative zur CP5611 ist der NetLink PRO. Dieser wird auch von libnodave unterstützt. AGLink, als Alternative zu libnodave, kann sowohl mit den Siemens-Treibern als auch natürlich mit dem NetLink PRO umgehen. 
Zur Programmierung: Im Prinzip mit VB (oder unter .net) realisierbar, allerdings sind analoge Instrumente nicht im Standardlieferumfang von VB enthalten. Für ein Einsteigerprojekt in eine Programmiersprache halte ich persönlich das Ganze für etwas zu umfangreich. Mit entsprechender Anfangsunterstützung ist dies aber sicher machbar.


----------



## Ralle (25 Juli 2008)

In diesem Zusammenhang würde ich mir auch dies mal ansehen:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=20756

Als Anfängerprojekt ist das schon recht umfangreich.
Und godi, für den einmaligen Kauf einer Entwicklungsumgebung wie Visual Studio sollte es doch dann auch reichen .


----------



## Ralle (25 Juli 2008)

Und sie dir das mal an, das sind Komponenten, für VB, da wird dir also Arbeit erspart. Kenne aber nicht die Lizensierung.

http://www.inosoft.com/Automatisierungs-Produkte.asp

http://www.walendowski.de/Binary/Einfuehrung.pdf

Scheint aber leider auch eine Laufzeitlizensierung zu sein, sowas ist wirklich nicht so doll, aber vielleicht ist es ja preiswerter, als die bisherige.


----------



## Question_mark (27 Juli 2008)

*Es geht noch besser ..*

Hallo,

und hier meine Meinung zu WinCC (und auch zu VB ):

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=21196

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (27 Juli 2008)

*Nimm mal den Taschenrechner ..*

Hallo,

ich habe den verlorenen Thread wiedergefunden ...



			
				godi schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es möglich so eine flex Runtime Optisch und funktional in VisualBasic (eventuell auch andere Programmierumgebung) nachzuprogrammieren



Natürlich ist das möglich, kein Problem ...
Um mal zum Rechenstift zu greifen (und als Basis nehme ich Deine etwas grobe Leistungsbeschreibung )

Die Gesamtkosten schätze ich jetzt Pi x Daumen inclusive Kosten für Compiler, Datenanbindung, Softwareerstellung (der Löwenanteil) auf ca 25-30k Euro. Einmalig, wohlgemerkt. Dividiere diese Kosten durch 60 Anlagen in diesem Jahr.
Im nächsten Jahr dividiere diese einmaligen Kosten dann durch 120. Und dann durch 180, mach einfach so weiter bis das Produkt eingestellt wird.

Einfache Rechnung, oder ?

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## godi (27 Juli 2008)

Hallo Question Mark!

Ja das ist eine einfache Rechnung! 
So habe ich es meinem Chef auch gesagt und seit dem das er gemerkt hat das doch ganz schöne Lizenzkosten anfallen interessiert er sich auch für eine "Ausprogrammierte Lösung" wo keine weiteren kosten mehr anfallen. 

Ich habe das gelesen von dir aber was ist bei einer Visu so schlecht an VB?
Oder welche Programmiersprache währe besser?
Also ich tentiere zu VB weil es einfach zu verstehen ist und man sich da schnell eingearbeitet hat. Auch wenn mal eine Änderung in der Software nötig ist dann arbeitet sich eine andere Person die S7 Programmiert auch flott ein und kann was ändern.
Natürlich währe mir C++ oder so auch lieber da es mir sicher mehr bringt wenn ich mich da einlese aber es wird sicher um vieles länger dauern und ob ich dann das Nachprogrammieren der Visu schaffe ist auch eine andere Frage.

godi


----------



## harrylask (28 Juli 2008)

Hallo godi,
wir entwickeln schon länger Visu´s für den PC. Anfänglichs mit VB, mittlerweile mit C#. Der Umstieg deshalb weil du mit VB6 uU in Zukunft Probleme haben könntest (siehe http://msdn.microsoft.com/de-de/vbrun/ms788708.aspx).

Vor dem Umstieg standen VB.NET, C#, C++ und Delphi zur Wahl. VB.NET schied aus weil ich die neue Syntax scheusslich finde, bei C++ (unter Windows) ist mir der Lernaufwand zu hoch. Blieb nur noch Delphi und C#, ich entschied mich dann für C# weil es im INET eine breite Unterstützung gibt und wir die IDE schon im Haus hatten.



> Ich habe das gelesen von dir aber was ist bei einer Visu so schlecht an VB?



VB verleitet einen schnell "unsauberen" Code zu schreiben, der je nach Umfang schwer wartbar werden kann, so habe ich es jedenfalls erlebt. Die Fehlerbehandlung ist scheisse, such mal bei einer Funktion die Exceptions die von dieser geworfen werden kann, du wirst dafür kaum welche Infos finden. Willst du deine Visu mittels GDI grafisch aufpeppen wirst du nicht umhin kommen dich mit den Funktionen der gdi32.dll auseinander zu setzen. Parameterlose Konstruktoren -> sche...., das mitgelieferte Setup Tool kannst du vergessen usw

Vielleicht hilft dir das bei deiner Entscheidung!

Grüsse, harrylask


----------



## godi (28 Juli 2008)

Hallo harrylask!

Mit VB meinte ich immer das neue VB.net aus der Visual Studio 2008 Express und nicht VB6.
Meinst du mit C# würde ich besser drann sein? Auch wenn ich mich da noch einarbeiten muss?

Im Prinzip währe es mir eh lieber mich in eine sinnvolle Programmiersprache einzuarbeiten. 

godi


----------



## harrylask (28 Juli 2008)

Hallo godi,
prinzipiell schenken sich die Sprachen nicht viel, kurzzeitig hinkte VB.NET C# hinterher (Stichwort Generics, XML Sourcedokumentation). Mittlerweile kann VB.NET das auch. Ich find halt die Syntax gewöhnungsbedürftigt, da war und ist mir C# halt lieber und wenns um Beispiele geht findest du im INET für C# mit Sicherheit mehr.
Sieh es mal so, du müsstest dich sowieso in einer der beiden Sprachen einlernen (VB ist nicht VB.NET) und daher empfehle ich dir C#.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben!

Grüsse, harrylask


----------

